# (LA) grhrch dust devil's joltin' joe "jolt" offered at



## labadored (Jun 9, 2006)

GRHRCH Dust Devil’s Joltin’ Joe “Jolt” MH 
4 Grand Passes, 6 straight Master Passes, 2005 Master National Pass
500 Point Club Member, 1st Place Inaugural Bear Branch Invitational Retriever Challenge 2006, 2 Jams 
68 pounds of muscle & drive. Great hunting & house dog!
Litters showing outstanding potential – some titling before 2 years old.
DOB 4/7/01, OFA Good, Eyes Clear, DNA Profiled through UKC & AKC
Frozen semen available. Breeding to approved bitches. 
FC AFC Gunstock’s Lethal Weapon
FC AFC Yellowstone’s TNT Explosion “Nitro”
Moon River’s Cash Kate’s Choice
X
NAFC FC Ebonstar Lean Mac
Dust Devil’s Maxximum Risk
Duffglenn’s Sparks Will Fly
Contact: Dr. Wes Magee 985 446-8638, [email protected]
Trainer/Handler: Ronnie Lee 662 779-4038 nights

*GRH*


----------

